

13k datasets, 100 million time series, 600 million facts - coderdude
http://blog.datamarket.com/2011/01/23/13-thousand-data-sets-100-million-time-series-600-million-facts/

======
skorgu
Fun to play with but no free level for the API seems odd. The FAQ is
unhelpful: [http://help.datamarket.com/kb/using-data-from-
datamarketcom-...](http://help.datamarket.com/kb/using-data-from-
datamarketcom-elsewhere/api-basics)

~~~
hjalli
As mentioned in the FAQ, there are 50 free API requests per month for every
registered user. I updated the FAQ answer a little bit, but feel free to
contact if anything remains unclear.

~~~
skorgu
Maybe I'm dense but I don't see any API documentation on how to use it.

